# Joe Rogan With Adam Carolla On Egigs



## Alex (1/6/14)

watch from 1:10


----------



## johan (1/6/14)

Don't want to sidetrack this thread, but what happened to your Boobs .... avatar?


----------



## Alex (1/6/14)

johan said:


> Don't want to sidetrack this thread, but what happened to your Boobs .... avatar?



That's a placeholder until I find a new one

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

